# WIPs and changes...Moma needs a loveseat



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

This will be a long build. It’s on the back burner for now. Hoping to be back on it very soon.

Currently, we have a very comfy, micro fiber recliner loveseat. Yup, our place is so small, we don’t have a full sized sofa. 

Unfortunately, a seat spring came undone and gets a little too personal .

For Christmas ‘18, we treated ourselves to a new seat.


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Starting off with my favorite, red oak. These massive pieces are leftover from this table.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/the-table-that-never-should-happen.15716/

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Next, it’s Moma’s favorite, black walnut.
Left over from this bench.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/we-all-have-our-vises-if-its-any-console-ation-some-have-two.32060/

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

The dog, formerly known as Shopdog, helping out

She’s now known as Nurse Nova

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung (Jan 23, 2019)

Always enjoy your build threads, Brink. I'll be watching this one with special interest - I think my wife is going to be having me build a loveseat or sofa sometime within the next year.



Brink said:


> These massive pieces are leftover from this table.
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/the-table-that-never-should-happen.15716/



So, is this then "The loveseat that never should happen" and should we expect it to self-destruct over time as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Since I don’t work off plans, and this build is just an image in my mind, I spend considerable time laying out pieces until I have the look I like.

Here I’m cutting some double full lap joints. These have to be very tight and precise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Always enjoy your build threads, Brink. I'll be watching this one with special interest - I think my wife is going to be having me build a loveseat or sofa sometime within the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this then "The loveseat that never should happen" and should we expect it to self-destruct over time as well?



Catastrophically, I’m sure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2019)

I've sure missed these!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Carefully transferring measurements and cutting the other parts of the full lap joints.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm diggin all of this! The rough lumber, the tools, the joinery. I too am a fan of the lowly red oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Glueup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

That’s big and clunky...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Trimmed off some of the bulk

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Before I go any further, let’s mark out and cut the tenons for the armrests

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 23, 2019)

I admire those lap joints. This is the part of wood joinery that must be done with hand tools to get it right. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

A Holey Galahad on an angle grinder, drawknife, spokeshave, rasps and flies to remove more bulk and give it some shape

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

An idea of how much I carved away

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

This is the look I wanted

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Backrest time. 
So many angles to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Mortises for the backrests

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Some artsy pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Cocktails with Moma in the shop

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Four of these floor pillows came from Wayfair. Two for the seat bottom, two for the back. They’re nearly 24” square and 6” thick


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

Here’s where I left off. I actually had to unclamped all this while standing on one foot.

I’m building up these black walnut armrests, then will carve them down to a rounded and comfy shape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

For now, it’s me and Nurse Nova, aka Shopdog, while I wait for more stylish footwear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2019)

Brink said:


> Since I don’t work off plans, and this build is just an image in my mind



Geeesh all of this is in your head!! No wonder you need those cocktails! Great build!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 23, 2019)

All this on one leg. Doing great!
Always enjoy your builds!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 23, 2019)

Looking really good. I use the Holey Galahad carving blades for bowls and spoons but have not shaped legs like you just did. They remove a lot of waste very quickly. Do you also have the King Arthur Merlin and Guinevere carving and sanding tools? If not, they will get into the curved areas better than any other tools I've used.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Looking really good. I use the Holey Galahad carving blades for bowls and spoons but have not shaped legs like you just did. They remove a lot of waste very quickly. Do you also have the King Arthur Merlin and Guinevere carving and sanding tools? If not, they will get into the curved areas better than any other tools I've used.



I have the Lancelot, Holey Galahad , and the Igraine discs.
Also have flapper wheels on a die grinder.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2019)

Imagine what you could accomplish with two decent feet! 

Cross grain glueup in different woods? I feel like there’s a leprechaun somewhere shaking his head and laughing...

Still can’t figure out how you convinced your lovely bride to stick around!(probably true for most of us... definitely true in my case!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Imagine what you could accomplish with two decent feet!
> 
> Cross grain glueup in different woods? I feel like there’s a leprechaun somewhere shaking his head and laughing...
> 
> Still can’t figure out how you convinced your lovely bride to stick around!(probably true for most of us... definitely true in my case!)



It’s animal magnetism

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m back, somewhat. Started shaping the armrests

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2019)

Brink said:


> I’m back, somewhat. Started shaping the armrests
> 
> View attachment 160504
> 
> ...



When are you going to drill the cup holders?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> When are you going to drill the cup holders?



I was thinking of keeping a small flat spot, to set a glass on. Problem is, Moma tends to spill things.
Then I get both armrests roughed out, design committee will meet and make a decision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2019)

All my tools were sharpened today, then finished roughing out one armrest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2019)

I still can’t run my power carver. 
The other armrest is full of twisting grain and one big knot. Trying to shape it with a drawknife and spokeshave isn’t working out. It wants to split, crack, and generally misbehave.
Out comes the rasps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 17, 2019)

More shaping of an armrest

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2019)

Some more shaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2019)

One end is nearing completion, still need to shape the back, and have the armrest flow into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 19, 2019)

Copying one armrest for the other side.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 19, 2019)

Great looking work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 19, 2019)

Looking gooood Like that your using old school methods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2019)

Are you going to fill around the knot hole with some coffee grounds or something?


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you going to fill around the knot hole with some coffee grounds or something?



Just some epoxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 23, 2019)

Now both armrests are rough shaped

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2019)

That's the narrowest loveseat I've ever seen!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2019)

Design committee came in this morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmm, a little bit of sawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2019)

That plane up there looks like it might have been @Mike1950 's chew toy as an infant. How old is that beast Brink?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> That plane up there looks like it might have been @Mike1950 's chew toy as an infant. How old is that beast Brink?



It’s from around 1880

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2019)

If you can’t saw straight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2019)

Now to blend it all together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> That plane up there looks like it might have been @Mike1950 's chew toy as an infant. How old is that beast Brink?





Brink said:


> It’s from around 1880



You're way off @rocky1 Mike was probably a great grandfather by then

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2019)

Today, started getting the stretchers made.
That’s 5/4x 13” oak

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

Brink said:


> Today, started getting the stretchers made.
> That’s 5/4x 13” oak
> 
> View attachment 161770
> ...


Whoa, hold on just a minute here. What’s with that modern convince table saw thing in your shop? Just using it as a table I hope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Whoa, hold on just a minute here. What’s with that modern convince table saw thing in your shop?  Just using it as a table I hope.



I do tend to use it to rip long boards


----------



## CWS (Mar 2, 2019)

Brink said:


> I do tend to use it to rip long boards


Don't listen to those guys. They don't even know how to use a hand saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

CWS said:


> Don't listen to those guys. They don't even know how to use a hand saw.


That’s why we have table saws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

Brink said:


> I do tend to use it to rip long boards


Long for me is a couple inches. If you are talking about the size of that oak board, OK then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

CWS said:


> Don't listen to those guys. They don't even know how to use a hand saw.





 

So there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Obviously you guys were not paying attention the other day. There was a picture of the Brink's shop with a Drill Press, and a Band Saw, and other electric toys in it, that floated through here quietly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Obviously you guys were not paying attention the other day. There was a picture of the Brink's shop with a Drill Press, and a Band Saw, and other electric toys in it, that floated through here quietly.


They were all lined up in a corner and looked unplugged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2019)

But there wasn't much stacked on top of them! And, they weren't real dusty either.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> But there wasn't much stacked on top of them! And, they weren't real dusty either.


Ok, so I didn’t blow the picture up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> But there wasn't much stacked on top of them! And, they weren't real dusty either.



I despise piling things.

And an unswept floor.

And tools not put away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 3, 2019)

Brink said:


> I despise piling things.
> 
> And an unswept floor.
> 
> And tools not put away.



I despise it too...just can’t stop doing it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Mar 3, 2019)

Quick preview

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2019)

Marking out the three mortises for the rear rail.
Bench placement is very important, the rail needs to clear joists, and not knock out a fluorescent light while fitting it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2019)

Ebony wedges, rounded corners, and brass slotted head screws.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2019)

Don't forget to wax those suckers....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2019)

Glue up


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2019)

Final check with cushions.

We didn’t like the oak crest rail, that got swapped with black walnut.
More shaping to come

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thats shaping up real good. 

I can't wait to see what color you paint it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Thats shaping up real good.
> 
> I can't wait to see what color you paint it...



We’re still arguing the flat latex vs eggshell finish. But we did come up with colors.

#1 is for the armrests and crest rail, #2 everywhere else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2019)

Sanded and ready for finish.
Or paint.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2019)

It would hurt me to put paint on that!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 25, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> It would hurt me to put paint on that!!



Only because brink would have his trunk monkey beat you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 30, 2019)

Finish is done!
Tomorrow, I start with the webbing.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 30, 2019)

But... But... But... Where's da paint?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> But... But... But... Where's da paint?


BLASPHEMY!!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey , he's da one what was pickin colors above!


----------



## Brink (Mar 30, 2019)

I like theses colors.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 31, 2019)

Brink said:


> I like theses colors.
> 
> View attachment 163384


----------



## Brink (Mar 31, 2019)

Jute webbing is done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 31, 2019)

It’s in its forever home.
Shopdog isn’t sure what to make of this. In her tenure, no project came into the house. They just disappear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 31, 2019)

Awesome work! I hope the rewards will be worth the time spent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 31, 2019)

CWS said:


> Awesome work! I hope the rewards will be worth the time spent.



Moma da Brink loves her Xmas present...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Brink said:


> Finish is done!



Thats a nice clear egg shell shade....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Are you early for X-mas or late for X-mas?? 


Hopefully you spelled Christmas right this time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 1, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Are you early for X-mas or late for X-mas??
> 
> 
> Hopefully you spelled Christmas right this time!



I knew better than to try tackling a tough word like that, again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 12, 2019)

That is a really great thread right there. I almost had to jump ahead when the paint colors were posted. I let out a gasp!!! 

I personally would have had to put a single cushion on the bottom , I'm a couch hog though lol!!! My wife would have wanted exactly what you built. Thank you for sharing the build along, gave me quite a bit of inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 12, 2019)

That is beautiful,fantastic work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

